# USDRA Bash for Cash



## usdra (Jan 23, 2007)

Saturday Feb 10th 2007. Solanco HO Drag-O-Way in Paradise PA will be holding its second bash for cash. Each of the 13 classes will pay out cash to the winner and runner up. Pot depends on size of field. To view the class rules go to http://www.mobydiditperformance.com click on the Solanco link at the bottom of the page and for more info contact Eric [email protected]

So come and check out the best in HO scale drag racing!!


----------

